# Low Cost Bunny spay in Az??



## Jayme (Apr 6, 2013)

I recently got my bunny Clover, and she's still young, far too young to be getting spayed, but it's still something I wanted to look into. I've called about 7 places asking about the price of the bunny spay, I've gotten estimates from $290 up to $430. There's is no possible way I can afford prices such as that. I thought I had done plenty of research before I bought my bunny, however, I somehow missed the fact that 80% of female rabbits get cancer.... Is there some other low cost rabbit spay place in Az? I feel awful that I can't afford this for my bunny, but I'm not sure what else to do


----------



## missyscove (Apr 6, 2013)

Well first off, the 8% number is tumors, not necessarily cancerous tumors, but I still think it's in the doe's best interest to spay her.

Are there any rabbit resues near you? (I'm not sure what part of AZ you're in). Often they either have a connection for a lower cost or just use a vet that may cost less but still have plenty of experience spaying and neutering rabbits.


----------



## Jayme (Apr 6, 2013)

I haven't been able to find a vet that goes lower than $230, and Brambly Hedge recommended that vet. Most of the shelters out here are impossible to reach, and they only advertise cat and dog spays. That's the cheapest vet I've found. I'm in the west valley, but I can't find anything throughout Arizona


----------



## JBun (Apr 7, 2013)

You could try spay and neuter clinics. Some of them spay/neuter rabbits.

Edited to add: Try Arizona Spay and Neuter. I don't know if their website says if they take rabbits, but I read a review from someone that took their rabbits there a while ago. Or try calling other ones that may be near you. North Phoenix Spay and Neuter does rabbits for $70/80.

http://www.bhrabbitrescue.org/links/spayneuter.htm


----------



## Jayme (Apr 7, 2013)

I went on both websites and neither say that they do rabbits, but I'll call Monday. Thanks so much!


----------



## JBun (Apr 7, 2013)

Jayme said:


> I went on both websites and neither say that they do rabbits, but I'll call Monday. Thanks so much!


 
The No. Phoenix does. Look under services, towards the bottom of the page.


----------



## Jayme (Apr 7, 2013)

Oh thanks! I didn't see that before. Those prices are soooo much more manageable! Thanks so much!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 23, 2013)

Amy (undergunfire) used to live in Presscot and got Lilli neutered for $50--way cheaper than any place here.


----------



## Jayme (Apr 24, 2013)

Where did she go to have it done?


----------



## Mnmkid (Apr 5, 2017)

My bunny Bella Stella Mozzarella needs to be spayed. I called around the valley. North Phoenix Spay and Neuter clinic is the lowest I found. $99 includes anesthesia plus $14 for pain injection. They only take appointments Mondays Tuesdays and Fridays but they're pretty open. Hope this helps!


----------



## Blue eyes (Apr 5, 2017)

Jayme said:


> Oh thanks! I didn't see that before. Those prices are soooo much more manageable! Thanks so much!



I had the same difficulty finding reasonable cost spay in this area. 
I had hoped Brambley Hedge would have a good reference since I've adopted several rabbits from them. Their go-to vet was around $250.

Which one did you find after all?


----------

